# Thought I'd come over and share a picture



## vento98 (May 25, 2002)

Not my car, but this forum seems dead, and if I ever have an A6, this will be my goal.








Enjoy. Discuss.
Jesse


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (vento98)*

Simple and sweet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vento98 (May 25, 2002)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (5speed6)*

I wouldn't mind if this turned into a picture thread.


----------



## Suspekt (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (vento98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vento98* »_I wouldn't mind if this turned into a picture thread.

















One of Belgian's finest


----------



## passatcr (Aug 18, 2006)

A6 4.2 2000


----------



## m tondi (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (vento98)*

















Don't be fooled, my rims are never this clean... Speaking of rims, if I went bigger it would really look nice on this car.


----------



## vento98 (May 25, 2002)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (Suspekt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Suspekt* »_








One of Belgian's finest

Nice! More?


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (vento98)*

well here's mine


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (vento98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vento98* »_
Nice! More?

X2







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Suspekt (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (vento98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vento98* »_Nice! More?

Stefan's new winter-wheels, soon more pics ...


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (vento98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vento98* »_Not my car, but this forum seems dead, and if I ever have an A6, this will be my goal.

I concur. That car is gorgeous.








Here's my contribution:


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

WOW!!! that is turffed. and 215/35/20 ? that a scary thought driving around seattle

BTW how are the wheels refinished?










_Modified by joemamma at 12:18 AM 11-9-2006_


----------



## RideVR6 (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (Capt. Obvious)*

Wow man, what wheels and suspension are you running on that car.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (RideVR6)*

Not my car, just one that I thought was really cool. It's airbagged for those wondering how it's so low. I think those wheels are 19's on it too BTW.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Any more info on the airbag suspension?


----------



## volksmk4 (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (joemamma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joemamma* »_well here's mine









where did u get ur rs6 grill, i cant find any for the pf a6's


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (volksmk4)*

had to buy a RS6 grille and cut it up and bolt it in using the old grille's chrome bit ... that I had painted black


----------



## vento98 (May 25, 2002)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
joemamma, yours is sex as well.


_Modified by vento98 at 4:42 AM 11-10-2006_


----------



## volksmk4 (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (joemamma)*

wow, very creative, looks awesome 
also where can u purchase those headlights? thanks


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (volksmk4)*

They're European bi-xenon All-Road headlights IIRC.


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (Capt. Obvious)*

*Here are my contributions.. some Avant Lovin':*


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (910_Industries)*

^^^








And let's not forget Ville's current A6 project. This car will be siiiick when it's completed


----------



## volksmk4 (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (Capt. Obvious)*

the 2.7t thats waiting for me, gotta sell my car first








nothing special but its a start, and my contribution


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_^^^








And let's not forget Ville's current A6 project. This car will be siiiick when it's completed









How come it seems like the only drastic or hot looking Audi's are from Europe? Are things just that much cheaper there or something?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (910_Industries)*

People just seem to be more hardcore about going totally hardcore on their cars there. You never really see (except the hotrod scene) cars that have every last part in the engine chromed or other crazy engine swaps or anything on quite the scale that you do in Europe.


----------



## olanoracing (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (Capt. Obvious)*

Here is my on going project that is currently on hold due to weather conditions/winter.


----------



## volksmk4 (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_They're European bi-xenon All-Road headlights IIRC.

where can u get them? i cant find them for the life of me










_Modified by volksmk4 at 12:12 PM 11-11-2006_


----------



## biggygo (May 30, 2006)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (joemamma)*

WOW...joemamma, what suspension are you running? I have an '01 A6 Avant that I need to drop a little....








I loved all of the Avants posted up....gives me so many ideas


----------



## Silver4dr (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (biggygo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *biggygo* »_I need to drop a little....



a little?


----------



## Silver4dr (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (Silver4dr)*

hottest A6 i've seen so far!









i hope i get mine soooon.


----------



## 01A6 (Oct 3, 2005)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (vento98)*


----------



## volksmk4 (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (01A6)*

heyyy some new pics, i like, lets keep this going, this forum needs some life


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (volksmk4)*

Not my cup of tea but different for sure...


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (Ville)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ville* »_Not my cup of tea but different for sure...









I agree.. but the flat color isn't bad.. I would ditch the spokes for sure.. but the smothed look is nice. You gonna mount your plate similarly Ville?


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (910_Industries)*

No no. I'd would put it under the bumper and hide it little better.




_Modified by Ville at 9:31 PM 11-26-2006_


----------



## vento98 (May 25, 2002)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (Ville)*

^^ not a fan of the end result, but those arches are sex.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (vento98)*

If it had different wheels and didn't have the writing on it, it would be HOTT!!


----------



## gwagen (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (Capt. Obvious)*

My S6


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (gwagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gwagen* »_My S6 


That will be my next car, only in Dark Blue or Avus Silver







I have wanted an S6 Avant since the C4 bodystyle.. plus, if PES ever comes out with their supercharger for it.. it's a nice way to make your own RS6 Avant!
How do you like it by the way? I haven't really talked to anyone that owns one about the plus's and minus's of the S6.


----------



## Silver4dr (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (910_Industries)*


----------



## vento98 (May 25, 2002)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (Silver4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver4dr* »_
























MAE's!!


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (vento98)*

MAE's are my favorites!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (910_Industries)*


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_


















I think I'm in LOVE


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (Capt. Obvious)*

Damm D whered you find these hottass rides









_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (Richard Belding)*

Some whore I know had pics of them...


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Some whore I know had pics of them...

it ain't easy being sleazy 
another I didnt show you


----------



## oc-audica (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (vento98)*

heres my US PF C5


----------



## CanadianTurbo (May 9, 2001)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (oc-audica)*

Great thread, I want an A6 now


----------



## CALL AAA (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (Ville)*

Here are mine. I haven't had all 3 cars clean at once for a decent shoot. 








It's not my S4, but it's one of the better pictures of the S6. The S4 belongs to Matt, who may be "Dr. Evil," if he's on here. 








'02 S6 
'04 A6 2.7T S-line Tip 
'01 S4 Tip


_Modified by CALL AAA at 9:21 PM 12/8/2006_


----------



## formulagigi (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (vento98)*

Nice, wonder what kind of interior that is! Looks the same color as the TT with the nice thick stitching and baseball glove-like leather
Not a fan of the wheels,and would have left the AUdi rings on. A little low too.
But love what seems to be the eurostyle short bumper, overall clean lines and color.
Mine is a work in progress but I love it. Going to replace chrome grille with Ltek honeycomb, no badge or rings, Euro short R6 bumper, possibly new Axis rims with modular dish with stagerred look, R6 lower sills or 4.2 door blades.... Vast Piggies and Miltek exhaust but need to save $








Currently Stage1, Hyperboost Dvs, APR Bipipe, H&R springs, spacers for 17's BBS RC (Winter only), HSPORT sway bars, 19" BS Ck Anthracite (Summer), RS6 Lip Spoiler, Debadged, Tint, Chrome Front grille.
















On the Blue Rdige Parkway with the 17" BBS RC, fund day


----------



## formulagigi (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (Richard Belding)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Richard Belding* »_
it ain't easy being sleazy 
another I didnt show you









HOT


----------



## formulagigi (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_

























GOD I love this last one!!!!! Those fenders rock!


----------



## formulagigi (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (joemamma)*

What kit are you using the R6 from ltek?


----------



## formulagigi (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (formulagigi)*

bigger pics


----------



## oc-audica (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (formulagigi)*

Got a couple more... 2nd one shows my front drop pretty nicely


----------



## nmbRS4 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (vento98)*

here's my TDI:


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)




----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

yes, those are Lamborghini wheels...
























Enjoy!


----------



## RideVR6 (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (oc-audica)*

All I can say is Wow.
That Black A4 Wagon..Crazy Low on those wheels.
The Black A6 with Lambo Wheels?? Sickkkk


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (RideVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RideVR6* »_All I can say is Wow.
That Black A4 Wagon..Crazy Low on those wheels.
The Black A6 with Lambo Wheels?? Sickkkk

That Black Avant is an A6, not A4.. and yeah.. it's SICK


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (910_Industries)*









Now that's a nice stance... what size wheels you guys figure? 18''x9''s?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (Lu VR6)*

I'm guessing they're 19x8.5 front and 19x9.5 or 10 in the back.


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (Capt. Obvious)*

Well I never would have thought that big seeing as how the car is pretty low but you might be right. Sure wish I could test fit some wheels...


----------



## FrankVR6 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (Lu VR6)*

& I thought I had a rare set of wheels:
























Well I guess on an 8E 3.0 they will be


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

Bah! you bastard... what size's are they?


----------



## FrankVR6 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (Lu VR6)*

18X8.5 ET 35 & 18X10 ET??? But the back spacing is 6.5 inches which turns out to be just perfect....


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (FrankVR6)*









Nice find! I miss my Carlsson's all the time.. pic of my old wheels







:


----------



## yoC (Oct 12, 2001)

*more crazy from FAREAST*
















































more>>> http://www.audi-s.net/tips/gal....html


----------



## Silver4dr (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: more crazy from FAREAST (yoC)*

























/end thread


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: more crazy from FAREAST (Silver4dr)*








I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the C5 A6!!!


----------



## Quattro40vfan (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (vento98)*


----------



## adart1105 (Jun 30, 2004)

*my ride*

Here is my baby...recently bought, wheel upgrades coming soon.


----------



## texas_golfer (Feb 17, 2001)

*Re: my ride (adart1105)*









I've forgotten the topic of this thread... Oh well...


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: my ride (texas_golfer)*

Man, that is the PERFECT color!


----------



## texas_golfer (Feb 17, 2001)

*Re: my ride (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*








I agree.
Yellow lights really bring it out (as above). It's a pretty variable color. Sometimes looks silver. Darker it is outside, the darker the car is. Pretty kewl...


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: my ride (texas_golfer)*

Do you have plans for any mods?


----------



## texas_golfer (Feb 17, 2001)

*Re: my ride (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

Looking at exhaust options. Other than that, I don't know. Someone suggested 18" avus wheels, which is a good idea. But then, I may need to lower it, and then... we'll see...


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: my ride (texas_golfer)*

Personally, I would suggest either 18in RS6 (5 spoke) or RS4 wheels (9 spoke) with Bilstein PSS9 coilovers. Just my $0.02.


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (m tondi)*

Put some Eibach springs in it'll lower it improve the ride big time, close the gap over the wheels. I didn't like the stock A6 ride, bit to floaty for me, got the Eibach springs from Audi Accessories (tire Rack also has em) BIg improvement in handling and ride, thump thump over a bump, no float no mo'. I was used to my Jetta GLX VR6 98' nice firm solid suspension, no float at all. S6 is the way to go, better seats, etc. Eibachs work GREAT


----------



## GoGo97GTI (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: my ride (texas_golfer)*

I just picked up a black S6 Avant. It's already on PSS9's with an MTM exhaust and some other goodies. I'll be picking it up in a couple weeks. I'll post pics ASAP.

Mike


----------



## volksmk4 (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (vento98)*

my a6 i just picked up...


----------



## egpowers (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (volksmk4)*









Here's our '01 A6, taken on Mt. Evans


----------



## vento98 (May 25, 2002)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (egpowers)*

wake up


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Thought I'd come over and share a picture (vento98)*

have you ever noticed (not complaining i still love the car and mine still is stock) how non eye catchy (if thats a word) the c5 a6 is? 
well, im sure you all know how an a6 is, mine is 'british racing green" and in the next few weeks it will be receiving a new suspension, and then i will be get 18 a8 wheels, led tails, xenon all road heads and the honey comb grille. plus an exhaust and a window tint. should i get anything else for my baby?


----------

